# Neighbor is fostering ferals but he's away 12 hours a day



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

My neighbor is fostering some ferals but he is away at least 12 hours a day. He wants to take two of the three ferals that I left at the shelter. Is this wise?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

In order to be socialized, he would have to spend more time with them, I'm afraid.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

I agreed. I am going to veto his taking the two or three feral kittens I have left at the shelter. I would rather spend money and make sure they go into good foster care.


----------

